# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month October 2013

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for October! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Jared

Southern brown tree frog. Litoria Ewingii

----------


## Lynn

Hugs !

Agalychnis moreletii

----------


## Gabby

Froakie and Pippin; juvenile _Litoria aurea_ 
 :Frog Smile:

----------


## Patsy

Oliver, Whites Tree Frog

----------


## Geo



----------


## lindsayshocking

This is Snodgrass my New Mexico Spadefoot (Spea multiplicata).

----------


## proudpapa56

Best seat in the house!

----------


## Ryan

Rana pretiosa, one of my best finds!

----------


## Gail

_Vern - American Green Tree Frog
(Hyla cinerea)_

----------


## maxQ

This my Photo Hog "Forney"

----------


## Heather

Agalychnis callidryas "Hector"

----------


## Patsy

> Rana pretiosa, one of my best finds!


This made me smile, I read it as "one of my best FRIENDS"!

----------

